# Grease Points



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I know there are grease points on each of the hubs. What type grease works best? Also, how much grease do you pump in each time?

What lubricant does everyone use for the hinges?

What lubricant does everyone use for the locks?

Does anyone use lubricant on their hitch ball (no snickering)? shy

I am going to have a maintenance camp on Friday and Saturday so I plan on attacking all of these.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Greaser....

This is what I use.

Locks- spray silicone
Door Hinges- spray silicone
Hitch Ball- I used grease gun grease, no problems with the grounding yet.

Happy greasing


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

What do you use for the hubs?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Honestly, I haven't done them yet, I keep meaning to check them out but something always comes up.

I would probably use whatever the manufacturer recommends or what is available locally in the stores that is compatible for wheel bearings.

Good luck..


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wheel bearing grease for the hubs.

I'd recommend pulling the hubs and greasing the bearings. Some swear by using the fitting which probably works fine. It's overkill, but I like to pull the hubs once a year, check and repack the bearings and check the brake assemblies.

Have fun,

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use WD40 on the hinges and locks, a light coat of heavy oil on the hitch ball and trunnions, as recommended by Reese. I haven't done the hubs yet, but will most likely refer to the manufacturers recommendations.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use powdered graphite in the locks...I think that's what KEYSTONE recommended.

I use spray silicon on the hinges/latches.

I don't grease the ball. Never have. The tech at the hitch place said I didn't have to, cause it just makes a mess. True...I don't know.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I grease the hitch ball with, of all things







, reese hitch ball grease. My wife was the first one to brush against it, and now is the one who puts the hitch ball cover on every time, because I can't be trusted to remember to
















Mike


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

How many miles between repacking / regreasing(topping off) the wheel hubs?

Dan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I do mine every year in the spring before the season starts. the axle manual recommends repacking the bearings and checking the brakes once a year.

Mike


----------

